# Homemade Ladder Stand



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd buy a welder ..lol


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Osceola said:


> I have been working on a homemade ladder stand I will be trying out this fall. I think it has many advantages over commercial metal stands because it's cheaper and I can customize it to suit my needs. I like a comfortable cradle seat, a backrest, armrests and a shooting rail. I can make this 8 foot version with seven 2x4s with no waste and add extensions to make it any height I want. I can build this in about the same amount of time it would take to assemble a commercial ladder stand. It really only has one disadvantage that I know of...it's heavy. Of course, once it's up, this is an advantage because it's more stable and less likely to be stolen. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 256288


If you're looking for affordable options. Walmart an Ameristep ladder stand for $69.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-16-Gunner-Ladder-Stand/25059464


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I actually like your stand. I don't see anything wrong with it. If you were building it 15+foot tall I would recommend some wood blocks under each step. For the height you have built it I wouldn't bother but that is just me. The only suggestion I will add that you might want to consider is the platform for your feet. This is just a personal preference of mine but every commercial ladder stand I have sat in that didn't have a platform that extended back to the tree I didn't care for. I like the extra footroom and if you happen to drop something like a glove or any other piece of gear there is a chance it won't fall to the ground with a full foot platform. Without it you will loose the item to the ground pretty much every time. Again just a preference thing for me. 

I built alot of home made stands as a kid. One thing I will say about wood is that it is extremely slippery when wet or especially with a hard frost in the morning. I prefer outdoor carpeting where you stand for that reason. The sand suggestion is great too.

Alot of people have seemed to pick your stand apart. Here are the positives I see. I actually think it will be more sturdy than a metal manufactured stand. I see 50% of manufactured stands where people put them up incorrectly and the legs bow while sitting in it. Many people forget the cross brace or install it incorrectly. They also neglect the extra straps many stands come with lt to prevent leg bowing. The other advantage you have is wood is far warmer to stand on. Metal sucks the heat out of your boots. Wood doesn't do that. The height you have built it is relatively safe. If it goes down you can jump from 8ft with no issue. Lastly cost effective. When I was younger I had a buddy that worked construction and brought home free material all the time. I always say I have more time than money. If you can get materials at a reasonable price nothing wrong with making a custom stand that meets your needs.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

We cut out side rails about 1/2 " to support the steps.





jigornot said:


> I would definitely beef up the steps. Add a little bit of platform for shots behind me or just standing and stretching. Your gun rest looks like it's made to move up and out of the way? A way to "lock" in up position? For a non-slip surface try 2 coats of flat exterior polyurathane then apply a good sprinkling of sand while 2nd coat is still wet. Then 1 more thin coat to lock it in. Did this on 2x10 on my boat trailer 10+years ago and still working great.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are photos of 2 that I built over 20 years ago. They have been moved to different trees probably at least twice but they have been out in the elements year round for more than 20 years. My wife and I have killed multiple deer from both of them and one or more of our guests have also killed deer from them. We have had zero mishaps - no broken steps...no slip and falls...no nothing.

They both have 2x4 support brackets half way up and both are lag bolted to the tree at the top (these are on my trees so it is OK), although if I were to build another one I would have the eyebolt bolted through the side of the uprights and would use either a turnbuckle and chain or ratchet strap. It looks like your design has the lag bolts screwed into the back of the uprights which I would not recommend. I would prefer it to be bolted all the way through with good washers and locknuts.

We don't sit on these ladder stands. We have home made tree seats which are chained to the tree and our feet are on top of the platform. We also use lifelines and tow ropes as well as multiple screw in hooks/holders.

These are twice the height of your model. I used 4 - 2x4x10' treated 2x4's and overlapped them 18" (or possibly 24") and bolted them together, so the are 17' or 18' tall. The steps are 5/4" deck lumber ripped in half and are screwed to the uprights with deck screws. I probably pre-drilled the holes before screwing them in. I have never broken a screw or a step on either of them, but yes, the steps could be built stronger with a little more effort.

All that being said, I am retiring both of them this year. One of them went over last December when the tree it was attached to tipped over. That was documented in this thread:

Mother Nature claimed my ladder stand...

Keep in mind - my ladder stand didn't fail - the tree did.

The other one has also served me well but has earned its retirement as well. I can honestly say that through all the years we have used these stands I never felt at all unsafe in them. In fact, I usually felt more comfortable in them (and climbing in and out of them) than I did in the many different models of commercially made stands I have used.

I will be posting several photos here but can only post one at a time so be patient.





Even though the tree went down, the ladder stand was still firmly attached. Thankfully, nobody was in it at the time.



The tree seat go a little banged up but it was about ready for a new board anyway:



Last year we decided to add a couple of the Family Traditions ladder stands:



My biggest complaint about these is that the seat is so comfortable ... it is easy to just fall asleep:



These things are so rock solid and comfortable, we decided to purchase 2 more this year. I just picked them up a couple of weeks ago:



Can you build your own wooden ladder stands that are both comfortable and safe? I believe you can. Had I not seen the quality of these Family Traditions stands I very likely would have built a couple more very similar to those I built 20 years ago ... with only slight modifications to the platform and tree attachment areas.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

If I were to build a tree stand it would be made from steel and built to outlast me.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I've got some ladders going on 15 years old that are still sound...only an occasional screw tightening or addition.
All use this basic design and materials...


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I started hunting out of stands like this. Until one came detached at it's nailed connection to the piece attached to the the tree. 

Interesting engineering though. 

How much do you have into it when it's all said and done?


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

wildthing said:


> It looks like your design has the lag bolts screwed into the back of the uprights which I would not recommend. I would prefer it to be bolted all the way through with good washers and locknuts...


Good suggestion. I will make that change.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> ...Interesting engineering though. How much do you have into it when it's all said and done?


About $50. I didn't do this just to save money. I have a specific site in mind where I needed a shorter ladder and wanted something more comfortable than my one-size-fits-all commercial stands. The strap seat is surprisingly comfortable. Arm rests and seat at the perfect height, back rest at the perfect angle. Took some trial and error, but now that I have it down I will crank out a couple more.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> If you're looking for affordable options. Walmart an Ameristep ladder stand for $69.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-16-Gunner-Ladder-Stand/25059464


Would not recommend these cheap stands, I have had a few and after a good soaking in temps below freezing almost impossible standing up, shifting your weight without a loud noise that will scare anything off within 75 yards.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Gonna side with the majority here and suggest not, but wish you the best and safe usage. I too hunted out of many a homemade ladderstand/platform over the years without incident.

As I've got older and have had a few spills and broken bones, I've reevaluated what I think it safe.

For my elevated box blinds I still use a homemade wooden ladder make from pressure treated lumber, but put the runners on the front face (not inbetween the verticals) and use long coarse thread coated screws.

I always inspect them yearly before use and replace runners when needed. We typically store them in a dry barn till the following season.

Hell, I used to have a wooden hang-on style platform stand build. They worked well, never had an issue. Not pushing that envelope any more though. Life's too short already to spend it disabled.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Want safe rungs, use 1" EMT conduit. Drill holes through center of 2 X 4 to slight press fit. For each step drill hole into each side of rung and 2 X 4 to accept a roofing nail. For each section overlap 2 rungs. Safest homemade ladder stand I ever hunted out of.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

The most important aspect of a wood stand is to be realistic as to when it is no longer safe ! Your kids are depending on your income.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Osceola said:


> Good suggestion. I will make that change.


Check out the attached thread below for my construction methods on wooden stands. I set rocks under the legs so they won't rot. Maintenance is no different on my wooden ladder than the others. I have a metal ladder stand that I need to replace that has leg rusted out. I need to talk to Family Traditions.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/posts/5631667/


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Buying a Fiberglas ladder at an auction and using a hang on stand is a better option. 

Darwin's theory has come into play with many homemade tree stands. Don't be that guy. 

OSHA has drawings available for safe job site built ladders. You may want to think about a design change. 
https://www.osha.gov/Publications/OSHA3661.pdf


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Ranger Ray said:


> Want safe rungs, use 1" EMT conduit. Drill holes through center of 2 X 4 to slight press fit. For each step drill hole into each side of rung and 2 X 4 to accept a roofing nail. For each section overlap 2 rungs. Safest homemade ladder stand I ever hunted out of.


This sounds intriguing, but I don't quite understand your description of how you secure the conduit with a roofing nail. Can you elaborate?


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't listen to the negative comments. I've hunted out of homemade wooden stands my entire life. I currently have a 14' ladder stand that I've been using for the last 4 yrs and haven't found any structural concerns. It stays out year round. I used the spray on bed liner to add grip to the steps, platform and to seal the end of the ladder


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

NoJoe said:


> Don't listen to the negative comments. I've hunted out of homemade wooden stands my entire life. I currently have a 14' ladder stand that I've been using for the last 4 yrs and haven't found any structural concerns. It stays out year round. I used the spray on bed liner to add grip to the steps, platform and to seal the end of the ladder


Absolutely....With common sense and some observations, a stand is a stand...It's the responsibility of the person sitting in it to deem it safe or not...Metal or wood...I've sat in both for years...


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I have hunted out of wooden stands for a long time. Have built a lot of them. They are every bit as safe as any commercial stand if built right. I agree with the criticism of the steps on this one. The steps should be screwed on the face of the ladder. Putting screws through the ends of the step like that can lead to hidden flaws as it can split the wood. and you don't notice it. 

If you use treated wood and good exterior construction screws they will last as long as any steel stand.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Osceola said:


> This sounds intriguing, but I don't quite understand your description of how you secure the conduit with a roofing nail. Can you elaborate?


Crude drawing


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

jjlrrw said:


> Would not recommend these cheap stands, I have had a few and after a good soaking in temps below freezing almost impossible standing up, shifting your weight without a loud noise that will scare anything off within 75 yards.


 If you use rtv silicone or construction adhesive between all points of contact when you put a metal stand together the creaks and squeaks are a thing of the past.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

My property was riddled with homemade stands. We have been hunting this property since 1976, and when the third failure occurred (luckily, never any serious injury) I put an end to homemade. Only metal stands are allowed on my land. It's not that I like my friends, I just don't want the inconvenience of a funeral during hunting season.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Rasputin said:


> My property was riddled with homemade stands. We have been hunting this property since 1976, and when the third failure occurred (luckily, never any serious injury) I put an end to homemade. Only metal stands are allowed on my land. It's not that I like my friends, I just don't want the inconvenience of a funeral during hunting season.


What a metal stand has never failed?


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Buying a Fiberglas ladder at an auction and using a hang on stand is a better option.
> 
> Darwin's theory has come into play with many homemade tree stands. Don't be that guy.
> 
> ...


Was going to suggest the Osha drawings ad I read though the posts. good call


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

sniper said:


> What a metal stand has never failed?


Stands with cables to support the platform are the ones that concern me the most.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

sniper said:


> What a metal stand has never failed?


None of ours have, 3 wooden ones did. I'm simply doing what I think is the best way to minimize risks. Notice I didn't say "eliminate".


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

plugger said:


> If you use rtv silicone or construction adhesive between all points of contact when you put a metal stand together the creaks and squeaks are a thing of the past.


I have uses fiber washers in place of the standard steels ones and that did help some, I also found some of the noisy areas are not at the hardware attachment locations but where it's welded the worst area being the mesh that is welded to the platform and it gets worst with cold temperatures. I still use the ladder stand once in a while more for practicing shooting out of.

I have went to two piece climbers, I have not used them to climb with for at least 15 years, I use the climbing sticks and hang the stand, much quicker and quieter getting in and out. I feel much safer than the hang on style stands and so much more comfortable. If the platform ever gave away I at least have a chance to grab the top section preventing me from falling, the addition of a harness is good but I don't really want to find myself hanging from it but still better than laying on the ground.


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Osceola said:


> Your first point is good. There must me something you can spray on the steps to avoid this. My metal ladder steps get slippery too when wet. The ends rotting is not a safety hazard, in my opinion. So my ladder gets an inch shorter every decade?


I doubt the wood stand will last a decade. Wood will rot from the inside and your fasteners can come loose. Not worth a fall. Be careful.


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Like anything you just have to be careful. I've used commercial made ladder stands before that really scared me as the legs would flex too much. Many commercial stands are all made in China now with bad steel.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

A well made stand made with high quality materials can be very safe. Just like a store bought, it must be continually maintained and all safety precautions taken. I hunted in one for many years before retiring it. I'm thinking of going back to them myself. Most of the affordable commercial ladder stands are so cheaply made and noisy I may as well build them myself. As for all the studies that condemn homemade stands all I can say is wow. There are way too factors that go into why or how somebody has a fall. I'm sure everybody is replacing all cables, straps and chains every couple of years on their commercial stands, right?


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

I have been using 20' wooden stands for 15 years now with zero issues. I started retiring some of them the last few years but do understand the concerns about the steps. I face screw them to the uprights, cut the steps to hang over 2" on each side, predrill the screw holes, use construction adhesive and use an additional deck screw underneath each step as a safety measure. Each stand is chained to the tree using a turnbuckle to tighten it down. The platform is predrilled and bolted to the uprights. Nobody will ever convince me these aren't as safe as any metal stand out there. These are rock solid for years and as a huge bonus, they are very quiet getting into and hunting out of unlike metal stands. I think a lot of people think of some rickety old wood stand platforms we have all run across in the woods. These make me cringe also but I'm telling you guys if you build these wood stands right, they are as safe and long lasting as anything out there. IMO, the most dangerous are hang on stands that use a 1/16" cable to support all of your weight on a platform. I will never get into one of those. I feel safe climbing metal ladders but simply can't tolerate the noisy metal clangs and creaks they ALWAYS make. 
BTW, I always wear a harness no matter what sand I am hunting.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Killing time at the barbershop. No real opinion on the wood vs steel. Don't remember the exact sentence but no fall is safe, not from 20' or 8'. Maybe you break fewer bones, maybe, but cracking your mellon on a rock from any height is a problem.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

plugger said:


> If you use rtv silicone or construction adhesive between all points of contact when you put a metal stand together the creaks and squeaks are a thing of the past.


I tried hunting one year from a severely overbuilt trees house that was constructed by the property's previous owner. That was the noisiest "stand" I've ever tried to hunt from. The safety aspect has been beaten to death in this thread. Bolting everything together will at least give you the option to tighten all the joints as the wood dries out in late fall.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

For those of you insisting to only use store bought metal stands and fiberglass ladders, certainly hope you have your Nec approved ground wire installed and approved by the local electrical inspector! 
Maybe you should attach steel ladder to a steel tree?
Oh, and if your living in a wood frame house, best be moving soon into a steel one. Before calamity strikes!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Dandhb33 (May 1, 2017)

Osceola said:


> I have been working on a homemade ladder stand I will be trying out this fall. I think it has many advantages over commercial metal stands because it's cheaper and I can customize it to suit my needs. I like a comfortable cradle seat, a backrest, armrests and a shooting rail. I can make this 8 foot version with seven 2x4s with no waste and add extensions to make it any height I want. I can build this in about the same amount of time it would take to assemble a commercial ladder stand. It really only has one disadvantage that I know of...it's heavy. Of course, once it's up, this is an advantage because it's more stable and less likely to be stolen. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 256288


I buy the steel ladder stands from Menards when they go on sale for $50. They are 15 ft and great stands. I leave them up year round and just loosen the strap at the end of the hunting season. I'm almost 300# and I feel very safe in these stands. One of them I've used for 9 yrs and left it in the woods and it shows no issues. 

10 1/2 years ago I used a hang on stand with ladder sticks and a limb broke while climbing into stand and I fell 15 feet. I crawled to an opening and called for help. I ended up getting an airlift out of the woods and had a very long hospital stay with two major surgeries to repair a broken ankle and heel. I would never climb on wood again in my life. A ladder stand that I use is cheaper and much safe than any homemade stand you can make.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dandhb33 said:


> I buy the steel ladder stands from Menards when they go on sale for $50. They are 15 ft and great stands. I leave them up year round and just loosen the strap at the end of the hunting season. I'm almost 300# and I feel very safe in these stands. One of them I've used for 9 yrs and left it in the woods and it shows no issues.
> 
> 10 1/2 years ago I used a hang on stand with ladder sticks and a limb broke while climbing into stand and I fell 15 feet. I crawled to an opening and called for help. I ended up getting an airlift out of the woods and had a very long hospital stay with two major surgeries to repair a broken ankle and heel. I would never climb on wood again in my life. A ladder stand that I use is cheaper and much safe than any homemade stand you can make.


Sorry for your accident...But when you fell, you said you were using a steel stand (hang on) and a limb broke when you fell...Not seeing the danger part of a wood stand...Help us understand here..


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Dandhb33 said:


> I buy the steel ladder stands from Menards when they go on sale for $50. They are 15 ft and great stands. I leave them up year round and just loosen the strap at the end of the hunting season. I'm almost 300# and I feel very safe in these stands. One of them I've used for 9 yrs and left it in the woods and it shows no issues.
> 
> 10 1/2 years ago I used a hang on stand with ladder sticks and a limb broke while climbing into stand and I fell 15 feet. I crawled to an opening and called for help. I ended up getting an airlift out of the woods and had a very long hospital stay with two major surgeries to repair a broken ankle and heel. I would never climb on wood again in my life. A ladder stand that I use is cheaper and much safe than any homemade stand you can make.


Sorry for your fall to and glad you are OK, but I agree, this makes no sense. Stepping on dead limbs has nothing to do with quality homemade ladder stands. Are you also hesitant to walk on a wood deck, or a boardwalk, or a wooden pier?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I can't see pictures on this site anymore, but my take is I would rather hunt out of something I built rather than some Chinese kid. With yearly maintenance treated lumber will last a long time. Store bought doesn't mean better imo.


----------

